# Schleifen (Anfänger)



## Sidarxw (24. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

zwei Inputs; n & m

solange n grösser m ist, werden die solange subtrahiert und ausgegeben bis man 0 erreicht...

z.B.:

n = 20
m = 4

Out: 20 16 12 8 4 0

n = 30
m = 5

Out: 30 25 20 15 10 5 0


mein Code:


[JAVA=42]while (n>=m){

		System.out.print(""+n+" ");
		out = n-m;
		n=out;
...[/code]


es funktioniert, das einzige problem ist dass mein prog. zum schluss kein 0'er ausgibt!

also;

n:20
M:4
20 16 12 8 4


woran liegt das??

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## neulii (24. Okt 2012)

Die Schleife läuft nur bis n>=m ist. 
d. h. die schleife unterbricht sobald die beiden auch schon gleich gross sind.
richtig ist n>=0


----------



## Sidarxw (24. Okt 2012)

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2012)

müsstest dann aber noch die Bedingung einbauen, dass 
	
	
	
	





```
n > m
```


----------

